# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  κυκλωμα αυτοματου κλεισιματοs παραθυρων αυτοκινητου.

## G.POL

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Θελω την βοηθεια σαs.
Που θα βρω ενα κυκλωμα για τα παραθυρα του αυτοκινητου μου,ωστε οταν ενεργοποιω  τον συναργεμο,να κλεινουν αυτοματα. Πωs θα το συνδεσω κ τι αλλο θα χρειαστώ.Γνωριζω πωs κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο ετοιμα κυκλωματα,αλλα θα'θελα να ανακατευτω μονοs
μου,ετσι να νοιωσω την χαρα τηs δημιουργιαs!
ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## homo mathematicus

Κοίτα είναι σχετικά απλό το ηλεκτρονικό κομμάτι της κατασκευής
το δύσκολο είναι τα μηχανολογικά. 
Ελπίζω να υπάρχει ήδη το σύστημα κλεισίματος για τα παράθυρα γιατι αλλιός κλάψτα Χαράλμπε!
όταν ενεργοποιήτε ο συναργεμος λογικά σου ανάβει κάποιο ledaki απο εκεί θα βαλεις active swich στην είσοδο του ερεθίσματος για το κλείσιμο των παραθύρων
Τωρα, έχω ακούσει πως κατι τέτοι κλειστήρια λειτουργουν με παλμούς οπότε χρειάζετε μετά το active swich κάποιο κυκλωματάκι που θα παράγει τους παλμούς που απετεί το κλειστήρι.
Δεν μπορώ να γίνω συγκεκριμένος γιατι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι εξοπλισμό έχεις....

----------


## G.POL

Ο συναργεμοs υπαρχει ηδη.(meta mod-m63), τα ηλεκτρικα παραθυρα,καθωs και οι κλειδαριεs εχουν τοποθετηθει εδω κ καιρο.το μονο που χρειαζομαι ειναι αυτο το κυκλωμα που προανεφερα.

----------


## Radiometer

Υπαρχη ενα συστημα κυριος στα WV Group που με μια εντολη που θα παρει ανεβαζει τα παραθυρα, και λεγεται Comfort.

αυτο που μπορεις  να κανεις ειναι να βρεις το καλωδιο που στελνει την εντολη για να ανεβαση το παραθυρο
και να βαλεις ενα ρελε με ενα χρονοδιακοπτη, μετρας τα δευτερολεπτα που θελει γαι να ανεβει το παραθυρο
και προσαρμοζεις το χρονοδιακοπτη 
τελος ο συναγερμος με το που οπλιση δινει μια εντολη  -  η  + με αυτην τη εντολη θα ενεργοποιεις το χρονοκυκλωμα.

καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες και ενα κυκλωμα που θα μετρα το ρευμα στο μοτερ του παραθυρου
ετσι ωστε σε περιπτωση που ειναι κλειστο το παραθυρο με το που δωσει ρευμα στο μοτερ για να ανεβη το κυκλωμα θα δει οτι
τραβα αρκετο ρευμα και θα ανοιγει το ρελε. 
( καπως ετσι το σκεφτηκα καμια ιδεα για το πως μπορουμε να το κανουμε αυτο)  :Anxious:

----------


## G.POL

Καπωs ετσι το σκεφτομουν κ γω. Χρειαζεται κυκλωμα για να βλεπει το ρευμα καταναλωσηs tou καθε μοτερ.
καποιοs ειδικοs αs ριξει καμια ιδεα  :Idea:

----------


## baladofatsas

πολυ καλη ιδεα!οποιος ξερει ας βοηθησει!με ενδιαφερει και εμενα

----------


## Mr.Linatsa69

Πρέπει όμως το μοτέρ να σταματάει μολις κλεισει το παράθυρο! Αν χρονομετρήσεις πχ 3'' με όλο το παράθυρο ανοιχτό, όταν θα είναι στη μέση χρειάζεται 1,5'' για να ανέβει και αν το μοτέρ λειτουργήσει για 3'' τότε....???

----------


## Radiometer

Οπως ειπα ποιο πανω πρεπει να μπει ενα κυκλωμα που θα μετρα την καταναλωση που εχει το μοτερ
και αν υπερβει λογο τερματισμου του να το σταματα, για να μην καψουμε κανενα μοτερ  :Laughing:

----------


## ice25

γίνετε με ένα   ptc όπως στα πηνία απομαγνητισμου των τηλεοράσεων.

----------


## Radiometer

> γίνετε με ένα   ptc όπως στα πηνία απομαγνητισμου των τηλεοράσεων.



ice25 αν μπορεις να μας περιγραψεις πανω κατω πως θα μπορουσαμε να  κανουμε το κυκλωμα με PTC

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδια σε ένα daewoo που είχε χαλασει ο διακοπτης του οδηγου, το μοτερ έπαιρνε συνεχώς εντολη για "ανέβασμα" του παραθύρου επι ένα χρόνο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια λειτουργείας της μηχανής[ΠΑΡΑ πολλες ώρες] και το μοτερ του λειτουργει ακόμα κανονικά. Οπότε δεν πιστεύω πως μπορεί να καει ένα μοτέρ για ένα δευτερόλεπτο ζορίσματος.
Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα και την αναφέρω μόνο και μόνο για να μη πεδεύεστε άδικα για κάτι που πιθανόν να μην είναι απαραίτητο..

----------


## ice25

Αγαπητε συναδελφε και καλλε μου φιλε Radiometer.Θυμασαι τα solenoid που βαζαμε στης πορτες των auto που ειχαν καποια καγκουρο(φιλαρακια μας).ξερεις σε αυτα που με λαμαρινο δουλεια ευφευγε το χερουλι της πορτας?

Σε αυτα ανοιγαμε της πορτες με ενα καναλι  του συναγερμου.λοιπων αυτα σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια τους ειχαν για προστασια ενα ptc

Τα μοτερακια οταν κολανε ανεβαζουν amper?οποτε ανεβαζοντας τα αμπερ ζεστενετε η αντιστασουλα και κοβει τα amper

αντιστοιχα και τα solenoid.

Τωρα αν θελετε κατι πιο εξεζητημενο κατι θα σκευτουμε

----------


## G.POL

αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο.χρειαζομαστε ενα κυκλωμα δοκιμασμενο κ αξιοπιστο.οι ψαγμενοι του φορουμ αs μαs postαρουν κανενα special κυκλωματακι  :Wink:

----------


## alexandrosp910i

> Παιδια σε ένα daewoo που είχε χαλασει ο διακοπτης του οδηγου, το μοτερ έπαιρνε συνεχώς εντολη για "ανέβασμα" του παραθύρου επι ένα χρόνο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια λειτουργείας της μηχανής[ΠΑΡΑ πολλες ώρες] και το μοτερ του λειτουργει ακόμα κανονικά. Οπότε δεν πιστεύω πως μπορεί να καει ένα μοτέρ για ένα δευτερόλεπτο ζορίσματος.
> Αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη πάντα και την αναφέρω μόνο και μόνο για να μη πεδεύεστε άδικα για κάτι που πιθανόν να μην είναι απαραίτητο..



Φαντάσου να μην δουλεύει η μηχανή και να ζορίζεται το μοτέρ να κλείσει το κλειστό παράθυρο πόσο θα αντέξει η μπαταρία;
Πρέπει να δεις τι εντολές παίρνουν τα παράθυρα σου, βασικά υπάρχουν 3 τύποι ηλεκτρικών παραθύρων 1 είναι αυτά που είναι με + και –, 2 είναι αυτά με αρνητικές εντολές, και 3 είναι αυτά με θετικές εντολές. Με αυτή την λογική έχουν και διάφορα σχεδιαγράμματα οι πλακέτες παραθύρων που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο.
Και εγώ είχα ξεκινήσει να κάνω ένα τέτοιο πείραμα δεν στέφτηκε με επιτυχία και κάποια στιγμή έπεσε μια πλακέτα χαλασμένη στα χέρια μου, την επισκεύασα και την έκανα όπως ακριβώς ήθελα εγώ με μερικές μετατροπές

----------


## ^Active^

Παιδια αυτο το κυκλωμα το εχει φτιαξει ενα φιλαρακι μου με μερικα ολοκληρωμενα . Δεν θυμαμαι πια ειναι παντως αυτο που κανει ειναι να συγκρινει την ταση του του μοτερ και οταν τραβαει παραπανω να κλινει το κυκλωμα. Αν τον βρω θα ρωτησω για τα ολοκληρωμενα που εχει βαλει.

----------


## G.POL

γεια χαρα κ παλι.
τελικα βρηκα απο ενα φιλο μια πλακετα παραθυρων τηs cobra mod.1980ststa.εντελωs αχρησιμοποιητη.το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει χασει το σχεδιαγραμμα κ δεν ξερω να το συνδεσω.
μηπωs εχει πεσει σε κανεναν το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιαγραμμα?
κ κατι αλλο:
θα συνεργαστει με
το υπαρχον συναγερμο μου (meta m63)?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ice25

το πιθανότερο να παίρνει τριγκερ κατά την όπλιση από κάποια έξοδο του συναγερμού(αν έχει) ή από κάποιο κανάλι(outpout) παλι  αν έχει.

και όσο για το πως θα το συνδέσεις πρέπει να μελετήσεις τα παράθυρα.κάποια θέλουν την πλακέτα σε σειρά.κάποια παραληλα.και πρέπει να τραβήξεις χοντρά(σχετικά καλώδια στην πόρτα του οδηγού.(όχι πάντα εύκολο) 

Ή αν είσαι τυχερός και τα διακοπτακια είναι στο ταμπλό τότε είναι πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## G.POL

tο θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν αυτη η πλακετα ειναι συμβατη με τον υπαρχων συναγερμο(meta m63) μιαs και εχω χασει το manual.
ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ να το βρω,αλλα τιποτα.
μαλλον θα παω σε καινουργιο να ξεμπερδευω και να μην παιδευτω στην τελικη.
να εχει ολα τα κομφορ!
παντωs thanks για ολα φιλε μου

----------


## ice25

αν ήταν αμερικανικός συναγερμός θα ήξερα να σου πω.

για τον meta όχι.δεν τους έχω δουλέψει.

μπρορεις με πολυμετρο να ψάξεις τα καλώδια για κάποιο παλμό την ώρα που οπλίζεις το σύστημα.(θετικο η αρνιτικο).

αν βρεις θα το δώσεις στην πλακέτα παραθύρων.συνήθως γραφούν από πίσω πιο καλώδιο τι κάνει.

----------


## G.POL

ακομα και αν ειχα το σχεδιαγραμμα του συναγερμου,δεν εχω τηs πλακεταs των παραθυρων, το μονο που φαινεται στην πλατετα (combra)δηλαδη στο κουτακι, ειναι 7 pin's που κουμπωνουν κοσσακια πλακε.
ξερειs που μπορω να κατεβασω το manual tou meta και τηs πλακεταs του κομπρα?
σορυ αν σε ζαλισα.

----------


## pol

καλησπέρα έχω ένα αυτοκίνητο στο οποίο έχω βάλει ηλεκτρικά παράθυρα και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τελικά ξέρει κανείς να μου δώσει ένα κυκλωματάκι στο οποίο όταν πατάω τον διακόπτη για να ανέβει το παράθυρο και αυτό τερματίσει να σταματάει το μοτέρ του ενώς (ασχέτως αν εγώ εξακολουθώ να το πατάω). Αυτή η δουλειά βέβαια να γίνεται και για τισ 2 πόρτες του αυτοκινήτου ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gourtz

ρε παιδια υπαρχουν ετοιμα Module Που με 30 ευρω κανετε την δουλεια σας μια χαρα εχω βαλει παραπ ολλους συναγερμους μςε τετοια πλακετακια τα οποια υποστιριζουν μεχρι τεσσερα παραθυρα και : εχουν τροφοδοσια και μετα οπος εινα ιτο μοτερακι του παραθυρου την ορασ πυο κλεινει βρισκετε το + κ το περνατε σε σειρα με τα δυο καλωδια που βγαζει το πλακετακι αυτο γινετε κ στα υπολοιπα παραθυρα πυο θελουμε να κανουμε και εχει δυο καλωδια ενα που ειναι η εντολη για να κλεινει σημα διλαδι αλλα με (-) και αλλο ενα ιδιο καλωδιο που κανει ακριβως την ιδια δουλεια αλλα θελει (+) κ στην ουσια εει μεσα ενα θερμικο που κανιε ολη αυτη την δουλεια πιστευω δεν αξιζει καποιος νασ το φτιαξει τζμαπα ο χρονος ειναι  ετοιμο κ αξιοπιστω εκτοσ κ αν κπαοις θελει να πειραματιστει............

----------


## xifis

σε μερικα παραθυρα εχω δει το κουμπι να εχει 2 θεσεις.τι θελω να πω.μια θεση που οσο το πατας ανεβαινει (η κατεβαινει) κ μια αλλη θεση που πατας πιο πολυ τον διακοπτη (νιωθεις ενα κλακ) κ μετα το αφηνεις,το παραθυρο θα ανεβει μεχρι να κλεισει (η θα κατεβει μεχρι να ανοιξει τελειως).

αν αυτες οι θεσεις του διακοπτη βγαινουν σε ξεχωριστα καλωδια,με το ρελε που ειπε ενας πιο πανω μπορει ευκολα να γινει η δουλεια,(βαζοντας το να ανοιγοκλεινει τις επαφες που θελουμε) μιας κ το ποσο θα δουλευει το μοτερ το κανονιζει αλλο κυκλωμα (υποθετω αν ειναι ετσι).τι λετε?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Μιας που το ξέθαψε το θέμα ο Κώστας  :Smile: 
Σχετικό βατό κύκλωμα για ενδιαφερομένους
http://www.discovercircuits.com/Andy/Windowcloser.pdf

----------


## antonis-drift

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ 2 555 ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΞΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ.
ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΘΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΠΤ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ Η ΚΑΤΩ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ Ο ΡΕΛΕΣ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ LED KAI ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΤΕ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΟ SEC ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.
ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 555 ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ MOΝΟΣΤΑΘΟΙ.
ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ.
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΙΔΕΕΣ. :Lol:

----------


## GSR600

Ξεθαβω το post γιατι αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με μια πλακετα παραθυρων που εγκατεστησα στο αυτοκινη μου.
Η πλακετα ειναι universal δηλαδη ειναι συμβατη με ολους τους τυπους αυτοκινητων και συναγερμων αρκει να του δωσεις ενα positive ή negative trigger.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης:
Το εχω συνδεσει σωστα σε ολα τα 4 παραθυρα και λειτουργει μια χαρα εκτος του παραθυρου του οδηγου που το ανεβαζει μονο για 2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα σταματαει.
Απο οτι καταλαβα καποιο προβλημα δημιουργειται επειδη το παραθυρο του οδηγου εχει αυτοματισμο να ανεβαινει μεχρι επανω μονο με ενα στιγμιαιο πατημα και αντιστροφα να κατεβαινει μεχρι κατω με ενα στιγμιαιο πατημα.Εκει κατι παιζετε και δεν μπορω να βρω πως μπορω να το παρακαμψω.Εχω ηδη ξηλωσει την πορτα του οδηγου και απο οτι ειδα λειτουργει με ρελε και με καποιου ειδους χρονικο.Αυτοι που τοποθετουν πλακετες κλεισιματος παραθυρων  πως παρακαμπτουνε αυτο το προβλημα?

----------


## xsterg

παιδια εγω απο οτι ξερω ειναι προσθετη πλακετα σε συναγερμο αυτη. πρεπει να την υποστηριζει ο συναγερμος. σε kia picanto του 2006 μπορει να μπει αυτος ο αυτοματισμος απο αυτους που λενε οτι τον εχουν βαλει?

----------


## george Mp

> Ξεθαβω το post γιατι αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με μια πλακετα παραθυρων που εγκατεστησα στο αυτοκινη μου.
> Η πλακετα ειναι universal δηλαδη ειναι συμβατη με ολους τους τυπους αυτοκινητων και συναγερμων αρκει να του δωσεις ενα positive ή negative trigger.
> Το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης:
> Το εχω συνδεσει σωστα σε ολα τα 4 παραθυρα και λειτουργει μια χαρα εκτος του παραθυρου του οδηγου που το ανεβαζει μονο για 2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα σταματαει.
> Απο οτι καταλαβα καποιο προβλημα δημιουργειται επειδη το παραθυρο του οδηγου εχει αυτοματισμο να ανεβαινει μεχρι επανω μονο με ενα στιγμιαιο πατημα και αντιστροφα να κατεβαινει μεχρι κατω με ενα στιγμιαιο πατημα.Εκει κατι παιζετε και δεν μπορω να βρω πως μπορω να το παρακαμψω.Εχω ηδη ξηλωσει την πορτα του οδηγου και απο οτι ειδα λειτουργει με ρελε και με καποιου ειδους χρονικο.Αυτοι που τοποθετουν πλακετες κλεισιματος παραθυρων  πως παρακαμπτουνε αυτο το προβλημα?



Πρεπει να καταργησεις τον εργοστασιακο αυτοματισμο και να βαλεις πλακετα που εκτος οτι κλεινει τα παραθυρα με το συναγερμο προσθετει και αυτοματισμο και κατα τη χρηση των παραθυρων απο τους διακοπτες.Ειχε παλια η εταιρεια ELECTRIC LIFE, δεν ξερω αν διαθετει ακομα τη συγκεκριμενη πλακετα.http://www.phonocar.gr/ProductList.aspx?catID=007004000

----------


## george Mp

> παιδια εγω απο οτι ξερω ειναι προσθετη πλακετα σε συναγερμο αυτη. πρεπει να την υποστηριζει ο συναγερμος. σε kia picanto του 2006 μπορει να μπει αυτος ο αυτοματισμος απο αυτους που λενε οτι τον εχουν βαλει?



Ολοι οι συναγερμοι βγαζουν εξοδους για αξεσουαρ, απλα βαζεις ή της ιδιας εταιρειας πλακετα ή βρισκεις αν η εντολη ειναι θετικη ή αρνητικη και αντιστοιχα βαζεις πλακετα που ενεργοποιηται με ιδια εντολη.Κανουμε βεβαια και την καλωδιωση του αυτοκινητου κοψε ραψε και αν γινει απο τσαπατσουλη μαστορα γινεται μπ@υρδελ@.Καλο ειναι να αποφευγονται πλακετες που στηριζεται η λειτουργια τους σε θερμικα γιατι καποια στιγμη βγαινουν off.

----------

xsterg (25-03-14)

----------

